# Spices w/added salt, is more salt necessary?



## Julio (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

Today I made chicken cutlets and I used a spice that had spices & herbs with salt in it. I gave my mother a spice a chicken then she said it needed more salt. I told her since the spice already had herbs & spices with salt in it that it did not need anymore salt. The spice in the back of the label says to use 1 teaspoon for every one pound of meat. I think I used about 1/8 or a little more per side. Should I have added a bit more per side?


----------



## againuntodust (Aug 21, 2011)

Generally just coat it with the seasoning until it looks good, rub it in, and let 'er rip.  I don't like premade spice blends, unless *I* blended it myself.  Especially if said blends include salt, since the amount of salt will be hard to judge.  If you're going to use this spice again, just increase the amount until you find the flavor you're looking for.  But like I said, generally speaking, you can just dust the entire piece of meat with seasoning, rub in what rubs in, and brush off the excess if there is any.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 21, 2011)

If the blend provided enough spice flavor but not enough salt, make an adjustment.  Your own taste is the final judge.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 21, 2011)

julio, your food should be seasoned to taste--your taste, your mother's taste--you can be guided by the instructions on the seasoning packet, but don't feel bound by them.


----------



## Julio (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Everyone.

I'll remember to add more to taste the next time I use it. The spice that I was talking about in the original post is northwoods seasoning.


----------



## Claire (Aug 21, 2011)

I generally go by taste.  If I'm using a spice mix that contains salt, I don't salt until I taste.  And, to be honest with you, I'm a salt-a-holic, so when I think it needs more salt, call husband in to decide.  You can always add more, but you cannot extract.


----------



## spork (Aug 22, 2011)

In general, julio, I salt to the taste of the least of my diners.  Everyone else is expected to adjust to theirs with table salt.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 22, 2011)

Salt is a very much personal preference thing in my book. I neve go by the recipe when it comes to it.


----------

